# what does it mean???



## dkgreyf150

im pretty new to handguns and have been looking on sites and here...i was wondering what the difference is between a glock 17 and a glock 17c (what does the c mean)and on a springfield xd what does the m stand for and mean


----------



## DJ Niner

The Glock 17C is a compensated (or more accurately, a ported) gun. There are little slots machined into the top of the barrel and slide near the muzzle, and when it is fired, hot powder gasses from behind the bullet jet out of these slots, acting like mini rocket motors, helping to keep the barrel/slide from flipping upward when the gun is fired. The effect isn't large, but it is tangible, and it does help keep the slide down nearer the target for faster repeat shots. Here is a photo of my G17C; you can see the little slots out near the end of the barrel:










I believe the XDm is a improved version of the original XD. I'm not really "up" on the latest models from Springfield Armory, but one of our other users will surely be along in a little while to explain the differences and correct me if I've said anything wrong. :mrgreen:

.


----------



## Todd

XDm recipe:

Take a standard XD
Increase capacity 
Add better sights
Swap standard barrel for a match grade barrel
Include different backstraps 
Remove the need to dry fire to disassemble
Reduce trigger reset

Viola, you have an XDm

Check out the site for more info. XDm


----------



## dkgreyf150

thanks for the help


----------



## FlaChef

and just to avoid confusion; when you see a model#C from any maker other than glock those are not compensated, most makers it means compact. so a walthr P99c or S&W M&P9c would bothc be compact versions of those models. xd9sc would be a scubcompact. Only Glock uses c for compensated.


----------



## DJ Niner

FlaChef said:


> and just to avoid confusion; when you see a model#C from any maker other than glock those are not compensated, most makers it means compact. so a walthr P99c or S&W M&P9c would bothc be compact versions of those models. xd9sc would be a scubcompact. Only Glock uses c for compensated.


A darn useful thing to point out. Thanks!


----------



## dkgreyf150

FlaChef said:


> and just to avoid confusion; when you see a model#C from any maker other than glock those are not compensated, most makers it means compact. so a walthr P99c or S&W M&P9c would bothc be compact versions of those models. xd9sc would be a scubcompact. Only Glock uses c for compensated.


thanks very useful


----------



## YODA308

i agree with the compact assessment of the letter c


----------

